# Horse Diving board!!!!



## moonflame994 (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CLAIkGrUQxo


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that horse must really trust her!!
But, isn't she standing too far back on his back? Hmm...


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Notice that the app doesn't move an inch. I think it's stuck to the bottom! (LOL)


----------



## MariHxc (Apr 23, 2007)

If the horse hadn't have flicked his ears, I would have thought he was fake. He's so calm!


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

that is GOLD!!!!! :shock:


----------



## juniorxriderxo (Jan 5, 2008)

i think that girl might of been hurting the horse because she was so far back on his back. but the horse does trust her.


----------

